# Porque é que não neva na praia?



## gimmigummy (18 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

A minha dúvida não é propriamente esta. Ontem estava em família e perguntei se em Aveiro também tinha nevado. Disseram-me que não, que no porto neva por não ser tão húmido como em Aveiro. Eu sei que quase diariamente o porto tem uma % de humidade superior a 85% e Aveiro é semelhante. Depois disseram que era devido a estar perto do mar. Mas o porto também não tem mar? E porque é que se diz que é por ser mais húmido, se quando esta a nevar ou a chover, os niveis de humidade são de igualmente 100%? Sou assim tão burro por pensar desta forma? Gostava mesmo de saber a verdadeira razão.


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

Isto pode parecer um bocado simplista.. 
Mas.. Aveiro está literalmente ao nível do mar, ou poucos metros acima..
E a cidade do Porto, excepto a zona mesmo junto à praia, não está toda modo geral acima dos 50m, algumas zonas 100m?
Parece-me o suficiente para o passado dia 9..


----------



## Laredo (18 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

gimmigummy disse:


> E porque é que se diz que é por ser mais húmido, se quando esta a nevar ou a chover, os niveis de humidade são de igualmente 100%?



Quando está a precipitar (assim imcluo chove, neve e etc...) a humidade relativa (HR) pode não ser de 100%. A HR é uma forma de quantificar o vapor de água existente numa massa de ar. 
Por exemplo imagina que tens uma atmosfera onde a humidade á superficie (pressão aprox. 1000 hPa) é de 70% e uma temperatura de 16ºC, se o ar que está á superficie ascender por qualquer razão, por exemplo uma atmosfera instavel, será levado para um nivel superior da atmosfera. 
Para esta parcela de ar, caso ela ascenda adiabáticamente, a temperatura do ponto de orvalho é de 9ºC, e a cerca de 970 hPa,  esta é a temperatura em que a parcela de ar fica saturada, ou seja HR = 100%, é neste ponto que se pode formar a base de uma nuvem, e dadas condições para que as gotas de água cresçam de modo a terem diametro sufeciente para cairem para fora da nuvem dá-se precepitação. Para a neve é necessário que esta temperatura de ponto de orvalho seje inferior a cerca de -30ºC.

è de lembrar que Aveiro tem um "micro clima" causado pelo complexo da ria de Aveiro, fazendo deste modo que as condições higrométricas em Aveiro sejam diferentes do que no Porto, fazendo com que exista condições de nevar no Porto e não em Aveiro.

Penso que aqui à uns anos nevou na Figueira da Foz e no Porto mas não em Aveiro, provavelmente pelas mesmas razões..

P.S- pesso desculpa de isto estar á 3 pancadas


----------



## gimmigummy (18 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

rozzo disse:


> Isto pode parecer um bocado simplista..
> Mas.. Aveiro está literalmente ao nível do mar, ou poucos metros acima..
> E a cidade do Porto, excepto a zona mesmo junto à praia, não está toda modo geral acima dos 50m, algumas zonas 100m?
> Parece-me o suficiente para o passado dia 9..



Bem, eu vivo em espinho, na zona mais alta (uns 64m segundo o gps), a 2km da praia. Na ponte da arrábida, que deve ficar a menos do que 2km da praia e também deve ter essa altura, nevou. Em espinho não. Presumo também que é por espinho ter um microclima. Mas se fosse por causa da altura e da distancia ao mar, em espinho também teria nevado visto só ser a 18km de distancia em linha recta.


----------



## gimmigummy (18 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Laredo disse:


> Quando está a precipitar (assim imcluo chove, neve e etc...) a humidade relativa (HR) pode não ser de 100%. A HR é uma forma de quantificar o vapor de água existente numa massa de ar.
> Por exemplo imagina que tens uma atmosfera onde a humidade á superficie (pressão aprox. 1000 hPa) é de 70% e uma temperatura de 16ºC, se o ar que está á superficie ascender por qualquer razão, por exemplo uma atmosfera instavel, será levado para um nivel superior da atmosfera.
> Para esta parcela de ar, caso ela ascenda adiabáticamente, a temperatura do ponto de orvalho é de 9ºC, e a cerca de 970 hPa,  esta é a temperatura em que a parcela de ar fica saturada, ou seja HR = 100%, é neste ponto que se pode formar a base de uma nuvem, e dadas condições para que as gotas de água cresçam de modo a terem diametro sufeciente para cairem para fora da nuvem dá-se precepitação. Para a neve é necessário que esta temperatura de ponto de orvalho seje inferior a cerca de -30ºC.
> 
> ...




-30 ºC??? Não fazia ideia que a temperatura tinha que ser tão baixa. Quanto à humidade do ar, eu verifico diariamente a informação da estação do aeroporto sá carneiro, dai ter dito que quando estava a chover e também quando nevou, o nível de humidade que lá tinha era de 100%.

Sim, pensei exactamente no mesmo (quanto à influencia na ria de Aveiro),  mas em espinho também não nevou, como referi no post em cima.


Já se sabe que na zona costeira, tipo a 2,5km da praia, cria-se um microclima (penso eu que será isso) visto estar muitas vezes nevoeiro nessa zona, e mais acima já estar sol e bastante calor.
No inverno é exactamente o contrário, esta muito frio acima da linha costeira, e perto do mar está mais quente uns 5 graus.
Reparo imensas vezes nisso quando viajo de comboio,ou quando estou na foz e vou pra casa. Na foz estão 3 graus, em espinho estão 7. Isso deve-se ao microclima? Ou deve-se ao mar? Se se deve ao mar, não faz sentido! A foz ainda fica mais perto do mar que a minha casa...


----------



## Laredo (18 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

A neve é gerda por nunvens das camadas médias/altas, daí a temperatura tão baixa.... se fores a pensar bem as nunvens baixão não geram neve, pois em maior parte são nunvens de origem convectiva, sendo a neve bastante leve não seria possivel existir a precipitaçam nesta forma....
O Porto em geral é mais frio que Aveiro ou Espinho, quer por localisação geografica como por outros factores.... ....
Vai aqui :

_*Link*_

Pode ser que te faça perceber melhor como varião as temperaturas ao longo do dia em portugal....


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

Este assunto não será assim tão linear. Pelo menos em noites de céu limpo Ovar tem consistentemente mínimas mais baixas que o Porto. Consultem os dados dos dias antes de 9 de Janeiro aqui http://www.vwkweb.nl/synops/index.php

Pelo menos no 29 de Janeiro só não nevou no Porto por falta de precipitação e não por falta de frio. Teria concerteza nevado e acumulado tal como na Figueira se a precipitação tivesse aparecido.


----------



## Laredo (18 Jan 2009 às 17:18)

João Dias disse:


> Este assunto não será assim tão linear. Pelo menos em noites de céu limpo Ovar tem consistentemente mínimas mais baixas que o Porto. Consultem os dados dos dias antes de 9 de Janeiro aqui http://www.vwkweb.nl/synops/index.php
> 
> Pelo menos no 29 de Janeiro só não nevou no Porto por falta de precipitação e não por falta de frio. Teria concerteza nevado e acumulado tal como na Figueira se a precipitação tivesse aparecido.



Será que essa minima mais baixa de Ovar tem a ver com um efeito de bolha de calor mais forte no Porto.... o porto é uma cidade muito maior? just wondering


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 17:26)

Eu diria que sim, a cidade do Porto é bem mais quente que os arredores (basta ver pela última situação de 9 de Janeiro, em que nevou com acumulação praticamente em todo o lado execpto na cidade e arredores próximos). 

Mas é curioso Ovar ter mínimas mais baixas que o Porto, e por outro lado Espinho e Aveiro terem mínimas mais altas. Certamente haverá outros factores a considerar para além da proximidade ao mar   Imagino que o facto de Aveiro ter a ria, e Espinho estar numa baía terá alguma influência.


----------



## Laredo (18 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

João Dias disse:


> Eu diria que sim, a cidade do Porto é bem mais quente que os arredores (basta ver pela última situação de 9 de Janeiro, em que nevou com acumulação praticamente em todo o lado execpto na cidade e arredores próximos).
> 
> Mas é curioso Ovar ter mínimas mais baixas que o Porto, e por outro lado Espinho e Aveiro terem mínimas mais altas. Certamente haverá outros factores a considerar para além da proximidade ao mar   Imagino que o facto de Aveiro ter a ria, e Espinho estar numa baía terá alguma influência.



Sim penso que a ria e a baia em Espinho tem alguma influencia, e ovar sendo uma cidade mais pequena ques estas duas também ajuda, pois o efeito bolha de calor tambem existe em espinho e aveiro


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Não misturem o "frio para neve" e "frio de noites limpas" porque por aí não se chega à resposta em relação à pergunta inicial...
QUanto à neve, a situação sinóptica obviamente não explica essas diferenças pois é basicamente a mesma para os locais todos.
Quanto a microclima, não sei se é o termo apropriado, mas acho que neste caso em relação à neve se resume essencialmente a 2 coisas:
-altitude (cota de neve) 
-humidade (capacidade da neve "resistir" é menor com maior HR, logo quanto mais perto do mar pior..)
Depois, não esquecer que quanto maior a convecção e intensidade da precipitação, maior a queda das temperaturas e mais chance de neve, quero com isto dizer, que dois locais exactamente com as mesmas condições pode num nevar e noutro não, simplesmente porque num deles passou a melhor parte do aguaceiro..

Peço desculpa se estiver a dizer "trivialidades" e repetições de muitos tópicos daqui, mas pareceu-me que se tava a misturar um pouco as coisas, e a dispersar.. Peço também desculpa se não concordarem.. Estou apenas a tentar resumir o que na minha óptica são os factores essenciais para responder à pergunta inicial..



PS: quanto à referência que fizeram de Ovar e mínimas baixas, como disse há bocado a situação é outra, a ver com inversões, mínimas mais baixas em locais baixos, em "buracos", etc bla bla. Completamente distinto da questão das cotas de neve, senão nevava tanta vez em cotas quase ao nível do mar! :P Quando se está num sítio de boas mínimas a vê-la perta dos 0º e se aproxima uma frente, o pessoal tem esperança na neve, mas esquece-se que esses 0º estão apenas confinados à camada superficial, e que serão rapidamente "varridos".. 
Mas em relação ao "PS" basta verem aquele tópico penso na secção CLimatologia onde já discutiu exaustivamente as diferenças de temperatura nas mínimas..


----------



## gimmigummy (18 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

Então, pelo que fui captando de todas as respostas, só não nevou porque as condições não eram propicias, e não devido à falta de frio ou proximidade do mar (referindo que onde nevou no porto era tão próximo do mar como espinho), visto que nesses dias esteve igualmente frio em todos os locais.

E não tem propriamente a ver com: "mas em Aveiro tem a ria logo é húmido e não neva" tendo em conta que o porto tem rio e mar, logo também é húmido.

Resumidamente, posso dar como resposta o que  está em cima, para justificar a não existência de neve em espinho e Aveiro?


----------



## José C (23 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

A resposta, como se previa, não se resume a 2 ou 3 linhas; diversos factores estão envolvidos no desencadear deste processo aparentemente simples.
Verifiquei as várias respostas e concluí que poderia elaborar a minha com um pouco de quase todas elas; no entanto, como sugestão, diria até como complemento, lançaria um pequeno desafio (no bom sentido palavra, claro): e se abordássemos um pouco do que se passa fora de portas? Talvez isso nos ajude a melhor compreender e até completar esta espécie de puzzle; se não vejamos: A ocorrência de queda de neve nas praias da costa mediterrânica francesa e no mesmo período, nas praias de Palma de Maiorca (desconheço tal ocorrência neste Inverno!) no Inverno de 2007/08 (peço desculpa por não fixar as datas mas ao ser registado como algo invulgar fiz questão de o mencionar).
Em igual período, na região sudoeste de Inglaterra foi registada uma média de 12º C de temperatura, com chuva qb, o que não é novidade!
São apenas exemplos que denunciam uma aparente assimetria nos respectivos padrões climáticos. Para além das condicionantes de cada uma destas regiões, no que diz respeito a latitude, morfologia do terreno, e exposição a pontos marítimos quentes moderadores, atrever-me-ia a afirmar que muito do que se passa no processo de queda de neve em regiões de fraca ou rara incidência, resulta de factores circunstanciais, ou seja, para além das condições de cada região acima referidas, penso que aqui o factor determinante a considerar são as condições meteorológicas do momento que de forma aparentemente caprichosa e desigual se adapta às condições que encontra em cada região.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Quem disse que não neva na praia???


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Laredo disse:


> Penso que aqui à uns anos nevou na Figueira da Foz e no Porto mas não em Aveiro, provavelmente pelas mesmas razões..



Nah, aqui nao nevava desde 87. Nevou na Figueira e Lisboa mas aqui nao.

Eu das minimas de Aveiro nao sei, porque só consulto o Ogimet que só tem para Ovar. Normalmente o Inverno em Aveiro é ligeiramente mais ameno do que no Porto, e no Verão o Porto é um pouco mais quente. Mas é preciso lembrar que as temperaturas do Porto são de Pedras Rubras, que fica a bastantes km da cidade em si, já as temperaturas de Aveiro são tiradas na universidade que pertence à própria cidade. As temperaturas na cidade do Porto normalmente sao bem mais elevadas do que os arredores. 
Já o factor neve, tem a haver com o facto do Porto ter tido precipitação suficiente para cair alguma agua-neve dia 9 e Aveiro não. Às vezes basta isso. Foi como nesse ano em que nevou em Lisboa, também estava frio no Porto e em Aveiro mas não houve precipitação por aqui.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

gimmigummy disse:


> Resumidamente, posso dar como resposta o que  está em cima, para justificar a não existência de neve em espinho e Aveiro?



Ausência de precipitação. Em Aveiro quase não caiu nada dia 9, por isso não nevou sleet como no Porto. Tal como em 2006 nevou na Figueira e em Lisboa mas não no Porto, porque não caiu precipitação. Senão andávamos a dizer porque é que neva em Lisboa e não no Porto  E depois não podemos esquecer que Aveiro é plano, e o Porto tem algumas partes da cidade bem elevadas, como as Antas por exemplo, uma das zonas mais frias da cidade.


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Eu por aqui não vejo neve desde que nasci.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

Tenho uma questão melhor.
Porque é que nevou no Porto, e na Póvoa de Varzim, mas não em Viana do Castelo?
O Porto tem altitudes constantes acima dos 100 metros em muitos pontos e em zonas dos arredores como Gaia e Valongo chega-se aos 200 metros.
Penso que essa é uma razão.

Lembro-me que naquele dia estava em Gaia, na Batalha e na Baixa (que já só é quase 50 metros) e nevava em ambos os locais
Disseram-me que nevou na Maia (também 100 metros) mas não ouvi nada de Matosinhos que é ao nível do mar.
No entanto, disseram-me que nevou na Foz do Douro embora esteja céptico. Talvez fosse misturado com chuva.
Por exemplo, na zona de casa dos meus pais (Leça do Balio) que é o vale do rio Leça e só tem 50 metros altitude, já só nevou ao início da manhã e à tarde não.
Penso que a cota andava nos 50-100 metros, no Porto. Viana do Castelo,  Aveiro, Espinho, Ovar, que estão ao nível do mar, não tiveram os flocos.

Agora porque a Póvoa de Varzim e Vila do Conde tiveram neve não sei. Ouvi dizer o mesmo de Esposende. Se calhar foi só em zonas interiores. Ou os microclimas são mais frios. Mas o facto é que Viana do Castelo parece que não teve (talvez o efeito da ilha do calor).

De qualquer modo, algo que me diz que no Porto é a proximidade ali aos montes do conjunto que vai desde Valongo a Alfena e também ao Marão, ou talvez a presença do rio, que ajudaram um pouco nisto.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2009 às 15:33)

Seria INTERESSANTE fazer o seguinte entre os membros deste fórum, entre todos nós:

Fazermos um MAPA de Portugal com as COTAS de NEVE que ocorreram nos vários fenómenos e Janeiro de 2006, em 2007, e agora nos vários período de neve deste Inverno 2008-2009.

Podíamos fazer uma coisa detalhada.
A primeira coisa que precisámos de saber é que "dias frios" houve e onde houve neve e que altura são esses locais, e se houve acumulação.

Vamos contar desde 1987 por exemplo.
Considerem neve até cotas iguais ou inferiores a 500-600 metros.
Estou a reunir os relatos daqui e da imprensa. Completem pf.
Pus este post igualmente na entrada "neves a cotas baixas"

Eu digo os meus locais:
02-02-1954: nevão em todo o país, pelo menos em Lisboa e no Algarve, *cota mínima 0m*
11 ou 15-02-1983:nevão em Coimbra e Braga
14 e 15-01-1987: nevou com bastante acumulação no Porto e Braga, *cota mínima 0m*
04-02-1994: nevou com pequena acumulação em Braga, caíram uns flocos pequenos nos arredores do Porto (*cota mínima de 100m*) (Maia, este evento vi) Neve com acumulação em Paços de Ferreira e Famalicão (acima dos 150m).
21-04-1995: Neve no Sameiro (500m) e Bom Jesus (400m) mas não em Braga (200m)
Final 1996: 
03-01-1997: nevão em Vouzela
08-01-1997: nevão em Vila Real
fim 02/2003: uns aguaceiros de neve sem acumulação em Braga (este evento eu vi), num post falaram de uma neve com alguma acumulação em Guimarães no início de 2003,não sei se se referem a este dia. (pela minha memória tenho a certeza que foi no final de Fevereiro, penso que 20 ou 25). Pedras Rubras registou "ice pellets", *cota mínima de 200m ou menos*
Episódios entre 2003 e 2005?
29-01-2006: neve em Lisboa, Figueira da Foz, o pessoal do Sul e Centro que acrescente aqui (*cota mínima: 0m*).
28-01-2007: neve na Grande Lisboa, o pessoal do Sul e Centro que acrescente aqui (*cota mínima: ?*)
Episódios de 2007-2008?
30-11-2008: chuva/neve com pequena acumulação em Braga (*cota mínima: 200m*), neve com alguma acumulação no Sameiro (500m), cota mínima de acumulação acima dos 600m.
14-12-2008 Nevou com acumulação na Serra do Caramulo e a vários pontos acima dos 800m. Neve em Bragança (700m), sleet em castelo Branco, *cota mínima 600m*
27-12-2008: neve no centro de Viseu (cota: 400m) (eu vi), neve na Covilhã, regiões do distrito de Coimbra e Vila Real. Neve na Serra de Santa Justa (*cota mínima: 350m*), região de Gondomar! Neste dia eu reparei que a cota para acumulação andava nos 600m.
09-01-2009: neve na região do Porto/Gaia (cota mínima: *50m*). Cota mínima para acumulação nos 100m em Famalicão, e 200m em Valongo.
(15-01-2009: neve em Bragança e interior: cota mínima entre os 700-1000m, ou alguém sabe de um relato inferior?)
20-01-2009: neve em Oleiros (Castelo Branco), Sertã, Bragança, Covilhã, Viseu (400m), Portalegre (480m), tudo com acumulação, Elvas caíu sleet, e Serra da Amoreira. Sleet em várias regiões a *cota mínima de 300m*. Cota mínima de acumulação acima dos 400-500m. Parece que nevou no Sameiro igualmente.


----------



## gimmigummy (27 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

irpsit disse:


> Penso que a cota andava nos 50-100 metros, no Porto. Viana do Castelo,  Aveiro, Espinho, Ovar, que estão ao nível do mar, não tiveram os flocos.



Eu estava na ponte D. Luis, e la nevava. Fui à ribeira de funicular, e nevava. E a ribeira fica ao nível do mar/rio. Portanto acredito que tenha nevado na foz.


----------



## sandra santos (27 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

irpsit disse:


> Seria INTERESSANTE fazer o seguinte entre os membros deste fórum, entre todos nós:
> 
> Fazermos um MAPA de Portugal com as COTAS de NEVE que ocorreram nos vários fenómenos e Janeiro de 2006, em 2007, e agora nos vários período de neve deste Inverno 2008-2009.
> 
> ...


*


pelo menos aqui no algarve(dito pelo meu sogro) nevou mesmo na praia.as pessoas na altura ficaram admiradissimas,pois nunca tal tinha acontecido*


----------



## Chingula (20 Abr 2009 às 19:47)

gimmigummy disse:


> A minha dúvida não é propriamente esta. Ontem estava em família e perguntei se em Aveiro também tinha nevado. Disseram-me que não, que no porto neva por não ser tão húmido como em Aveiro. Eu sei que quase diariamente o porto tem uma % de humidade superior a 85% e Aveiro é semelhante. Depois disseram que era devido a estar perto do mar. Mas o porto também não tem mar? E porque é que se diz que é por ser mais húmido, se quando esta a nevar ou a chover, os niveis de humidade são de igualmente 100%? Sou assim tão burro por pensar desta forma? Gostava mesmo de saber a verdadeira razão.



A razão principal é o facto de a temperatura do ar à superfície, nas regiões costeiras, nunca atingir valores muito baixos - junto à superfície, o Oceano Atlântico que banha as nossas costas, nunca atinge valores de temperatura inferiores a 11-12ºC - efeito moderador no litoral... 
As condições para nevar, nas zonas costeiras de Portugal, terão de ser excepcionais. Estão associadas a advecção de ar muito frio, húmido e instável, com um reduzido percurso sobre o Oceano, de preferência com trajecto continental.
À mesma latitude, Nova York e Figueira da Foz...são afectadas por correntes marítimas do Atlântico com temperaturas superficiais muito diferentes, nevando todos os Invernos em N.Y. e sendo muito raro nevar na F. Foz mas tem acontecido...a última vez em 29 de Janeiro de 2006, numa situação muito curiosa pois nevou no litoral centro e regiões do Sul do País e nas Montanhas do Norte e Centro nem um farrapo (nesse dia)...


----------



## belem (21 Abr 2009 às 01:13)

Chingula disse:


> A razão principal é o facto de a temperatura do ar à superfície, nas regiões costeiras, nunca atingir valores muito baixos - junto à superfície, o Oceano Atlântico que banha as nossas costas, nunca atinge valores de temperatura inferiores a 11-12ºC - efeito moderador no litoral...
> As condições para nevar, nas zonas costeiras de Portugal, terão de ser excepcionais. Estão associadas a advecção de ar muito frio, húmido e instável, com um reduzido percurso sobre o Oceano, de preferência com trajecto continental.
> À mesma latitude, Nova York e Figueira da Foz...são afectadas por correntes marítimas do Atlântico com temperaturas superficiais muito diferentes, nevando todos os Invernos em N.Y. e sendo muito raro nevar na F. Foz mas tem acontecido...a última vez em 29 de Janeiro de 2006, numa situação muito curiosa pois nevou no litoral centro e regiões do Sul do País e nas Montanhas do Norte e Centro nem um farrapo (nesse dia)...



Relativamente ao sul, só nevou em algumas regiões.


----------

